# Odds and Ends



## Rusty

so true 

View attachment 20228264_800505730130307_8533242805610658845_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

Than from the outside it looks like we are all rich and sit back and count our money and never have to work. It's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Nick

.... 

View attachment 11846748_10204722698010577_7425726467474819420_n.jpg


----------



## zannej

From what I read about being self-employed when I was taking business class in college, it is not for me. A lot of responsibility and pretty much everyone I've met who ran/runs their own business had people steal from them and/or rip them off or just didn't know how to make things work. Customers don't always pay, supplies don't always show up on time, employees can be lazy or greedy, and the taxes are a nightmare.


----------



## Rusty

zannej said:


> From what I read about being self-employed when I was taking business class in college, it is not for me. A lot of responsibility and pretty much everyone I've met who ran/runs their own business had people steal from them and/or rip them off or just didn't know how to make things work. Customers don't always pay, supplies don't always show up on time, employees can be lazy or greedy, and the taxes are a nightmare.



I have been self-employed most of the last 40 years. Even did my own business taxes.


----------



## Chris

I've got 10 years of self employment. I love it and hate it but overall it has done well for me.


----------



## zannej

I think you guys are the right kinds of people for running the businesses. A lot of people think they can handle it, but then realize they can't. Some people are great at it and enjoy it, while others are terrible.


----------



## Nick

Did it for 40 years ..


----------



## Rusty

pumpkin 

View attachment pumpkin.png


----------



## Chris

That sounds disgusting.


----------



## Rusty

great wood carving 

View attachment 22195679_2023012037983082_7061690189977533969_n.jpg


----------



## havasu

Awesome job.


----------



## Rusty

horse 

View attachment 14322413_1277794048929953_8034963175658861162_n.jpg


----------



## zannej

That carved wooden dog looks amazing!
My most effective guard "dog":


----------



## Rusty

there is a huge state between Kansas City and St. Louis and it is called MISSOURI . It has some beautiful large cities and is also full of MANY, MANY small towns and abundant farm land which we call
 Rural MISSOURI ..Here is someones take on "Rural Missouri" and it's quite accurate.
 THE RULES OF RURAL MISSOURI ARE AS FOLLOWS : Listen up City Slickers!
 1. Pull your droopy pants up. You look like an idiot.
 2. Turn your cap around straight... your head isn't crooked.
 3. Let's get this straight; it's called a 'dirt road' No matter how slow you drive, you're going to get dust on your Lexus.. Drive it or get out of the way. I drive a pickup truck because I want to.
 4. They are cattle. They're live steaks. That's why they smell funny to you. But they smell like money to us. Get over it. Don't like it? I-70 and I-29 go west and south... use 'em.
 5. So you have a $60,000 car... we're impressed. We have $60,000 hay balers to mow grass only twice a year.
 6. So every person in rural MISSOURI waves. It's called being friendly. Try to understand the concept.
 7. If that cell phone rings while an 8-point buck and 3 does are coming in, we WILL shoot it out of your hand. You better hope you don't have it up to your ear at the time.
 8. Yeah, we eat meat, taters and gravy, beans and biscuits, and homemade pie. You really want sushi and caviar? It's available down at Jim's bait shop.
 9. The 'Opener' refers to the first day of deer season. It's like a religious holiday held the Saturday before Thanksgiving.
 10. We open doors for women. That is applied to all women, regardless of age.
 11. No, there's no 'vegetarian special' on the menu. Order steak or chicken. Or, you can order the Chef's salad and pick off the 2 pounds of ham and turkey.
 12. When we fill out a table, there are three main dishes: meats, vegetables, and breads. We use three spices...salt, pepper, and ketchup. Oh, yeah... We don't care what you folks in Chicago call that stuff you eat... IT AIN'T REAL CHILI !!
 13. You bring 'coke' into my house... it better be brown, wet and served over ice.
 14. You bring 'Mary Jane' into my house, she better be cute, know how to shoot, drive a truck, and have long blonde hair.
 15. The Missouri Tigers and high school football are as important here as the Cardinals, The Blues and the Chiefs and more fun to watch.
 16. Yeah, we have golf courses.. But don't hit the water hazards..it spooks the fish.
 17. Colleges? We have them all over. We have Missouri University, Missouri State College, Community Colleges, and Voc-techs. They come outta there with an education plus a love for God and Country, and they still wave to everybody when they come home for the holidays.
 18. Turn down that blasted car stereo! That thumpity-thump crap ain't music anyway. We don't want to hear it any more than we want to see your boxers. (Refer back to #1.)
 19. Four inches of snow isn't a blizzard... it's a flurry. Drive in it like you got some sense, and DON'T take all our bread, milk, and eggs off the grocery shelves. This ain't Alaska ! Worst case.. you may have to live a whole day without croissants. Anyway... the pickups with snowplows will have you out the next day.
 20. If you've never been here, come visit our friendly folks and enjoy our spectacular scenery... lakes,farmland, great fishing and hunting, wineries, museums, lots of history.
 21. By the way, if you want to talk to God in Missouri ...it's a local call


----------



## Rusty

Ex is ready for Halloween 

View attachment 22814217_917795751720421_5675830819785021602_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> there is a huge state between Kansas City and St. Louis and it is called MISSOURI . It has some beautiful large cities and is also full of MANY, MANY small towns and abundant farm land which we call
> Rural MISSOURI ..Here is someones take on "Rural Missouri" and it's quite accurate.
> THE RULES OF RURAL MISSOURI ARE AS FOLLOWS : Listen up City Slickers!
> 1. Pull your droopy pants up. You look like an idiot.
> 2. Turn your cap around straight... your head isn't crooked.
> 3. Let's get this straight; it's called a 'dirt road' No matter how slow you drive, you're going to get dust on your Lexus.. Drive it or get out of the way. I drive a pickup truck because I want to.
> 4. They are cattle. They're live steaks. That's why they smell funny to you. But they smell like money to us. Get over it. Don't like it? I-70 and I-29 go west and south... use 'em.
> 5. So you have a $60,000 car... we're impressed. We have $60,000 hay balers to mow grass only twice a year.
> 6. So every person in rural MISSOURI waves. It's called being friendly. Try to understand the concept.
> 7. If that cell phone rings while an 8-point buck and 3 does are coming in, we WILL shoot it out of your hand. You better hope you don't have it up to your ear at the time.
> 8. Yeah, we eat meat, taters and gravy, beans and biscuits, and homemade pie. You really want sushi and caviar? It's available down at Jim's bait shop.
> 9. The 'Opener' refers to the first day of deer season. It's like a religious holiday held the Saturday before Thanksgiving.
> 10. We open doors for women. That is applied to all women, regardless of age.
> 11. No, there's no 'vegetarian special' on the menu. Order steak or chicken. Or, you can order the Chef's salad and pick off the 2 pounds of ham and turkey.
> 12. When we fill out a table, there are three main dishes: meats, vegetables, and breads. We use three spices...salt, pepper, and ketchup. Oh, yeah... We don't care what you folks in Chicago call that stuff you eat... IT AIN'T REAL CHILI !!
> 13. You bring 'coke' into my house... it better be brown, wet and served over ice.
> 14. You bring 'Mary Jane' into my house, she better be cute, know how to shoot, drive a truck, and have long blonde hair.
> 15. The Missouri Tigers and high school football are as important here as the Cardinals, The Blues and the Chiefs and more fun to watch.
> 16. Yeah, we have golf courses.. But don't hit the water hazards..it spooks the fish.
> 17. Colleges? We have them all over. We have Missouri University, Missouri State College, Community Colleges, and Voc-techs. They come outta there with an education plus a love for God and Country, and they still wave to everybody when they come home for the holidays.
> 18. Turn down that blasted car stereo! That thumpity-thump crap ain't music anyway. We don't want to hear it any more than we want to see your boxers. (Refer back to #1.)
> 19. Four inches of snow isn't a blizzard... it's a flurry. Drive in it like you got some sense, and DON'T take all our bread, milk, and eggs off the grocery shelves. This ain't Alaska ! Worst case.. you may have to live a whole day without croissants. Anyway... the pickups with snowplows will have you out the next day.
> 20. If you've never been here, come visit our friendly folks and enjoy our spectacular scenery... lakes,farmland, great fishing and hunting, wineries, museums, lots of history.
> 21. By the way, if you want to talk to God in Missouri ...it's a local call



It's the same here.


----------



## jkeller

And I say 'amen'


----------



## georgehome

Yes to this!


----------



## Greg4032

Rusty said:


> there is a huge state between Kansas City and St. Louis and it is called MISSOURI . It has some beautiful large cities and is also full of MANY, MANY small towns and abundant farm land which we call
> Rural MISSOURI ..Here is someones take on "Rural Missouri" and it's quite accurate.
> THE RULES OF RURAL MISSOURI ARE AS FOLLOWS : Listen up City Slickers!
> 1. Pull your droopy pants up. You look like an idiot.
> 2. Turn your cap around straight... your head isn't crooked.
> 3. Let's get this straight; it's called a 'dirt road' No matter how slow you drive, you're going to get dust on your Lexus.. Drive it or get out of the way. I drive a pickup truck because I want to.
> 4. They are cattle. They're live steaks. That's why they smell funny to you. But they smell like money to us. Get over it. Don't like it? I-70 and I-29 go west and south... use 'em.
> 5. So you have a $60,000 car... we're impressed. We have $60,000 hay balers to mow grass only twice a year.
> 6. So every person in rural MISSOURI waves. It's called being friendly. Try to understand the concept.
> 7. If that cell phone rings while an 8-point buck and 3 does are coming in, we WILL shoot it out of your hand. You better hope you don't have it up to your ear at the time.
> 8. Yeah, we eat meat, taters and gravy, beans and biscuits, and homemade pie. You really want sushi and caviar? It's available down at Jim's bait shop.
> 9. The 'Opener' refers to the first day of deer season. It's like a religious holiday held the Saturday before Thanksgiving.
> 10. We open doors for women. That is applied to all women, regardless of age.
> 11. No, there's no 'vegetarian special' on the menu. Order steak or chicken. Or, you can order the Chef's salad and pick off the 2 pounds of ham and turkey.
> 12. When we fill out a table, there are three main dishes: meats, vegetables, and breads. We use three spices...salt, pepper, and ketchup. Oh, yeah... We don't care what you folks in Chicago call that stuff you eat... IT AIN'T REAL CHILI !!
> 13. You bring 'coke' into my house... it better be brown, wet and served over ice.
> 14. You bring 'Mary Jane' into my house, she better be cute, know how to shoot, drive a truck, and have long blonde hair.
> 15. The Missouri Tigers and high school football are as important here as the Cardinals, The Blues and the Chiefs and more fun to watch.
> 16. Yeah, we have golf courses.. But don't hit the water hazards..it spooks the fish.
> 17. Colleges? We have them all over. We have Missouri University, Missouri State College, Community Colleges, and Voc-techs. They come outta there with an education plus a love for God and Country, and they still wave to everybody when they come home for the holidays.
> 18. Turn down that blasted car stereo! That thumpity-thump crap ain't music anyway. We don't want to hear it any more than we want to see your boxers. (Refer back to #1.)
> 19. Four inches of snow isn't a blizzard... it's a flurry. Drive in it like you got some sense, and DON'T take all our bread, milk, and eggs off the grocery shelves. This ain't Alaska ! Worst case.. you may have to live a whole day without croissants. Anyway... the pickups with snowplows will have you out the next day.
> 20. If you've never been here, come visit our friendly folks and enjoy our spectacular scenery... lakes,farmland, great fishing and hunting, wineries, museums, lots of history.
> 21. By the way, if you want to talk to God in Missouri ...it's a local call




What's up with that nasty pizza though?


----------



## Rusty

Most of the people here like Dominos and Pizza Hut (yuk for both) but there are some good pizza places in Joplin and KC, you just have to hunt for them.


----------



## Guzzle

Ex is ready for Halloween 

>That's my ex!


----------



## RedneckGrump

When I see those little wanna-be's, have another name for them, but it probably get me kicked off here before I've been here a month... But whenever I see those guys with their pants down to about their crotch... I walk up to them and say" Ya know when guys wear their pants like that in jail, they wanna get laid... Never seen them pulled up so fast...


----------



## RedneckGrump

Off-topic of what everyone is talking about, and I hope it's ok to put this here... But awhile back we were camping, and I needed smokes and some beer, told the wife I was going to drive to the town... and get the things I needed... So not being from there, I thought I better put in the GPS where I am going back to... After driving for a bit I come to this sign in the road...


----------



## zannej

LOL. They put up signs like that in my area. I can't remember if I took a picture, but there is a sign on my road that says "No trucks within 24 hours of substantial rain" and someone put "That's just for the unpaved road Genius". I guess it was someone who runs logging trucks who put the sign up because the rule applies for the "paved" part because they paved it so thinly that when it rains it soaks under the road and undermines the support and when big trucks run on it, the road collapses & falls apart.


----------



## RedneckGrump

That is funny, but could be a serious problem also... Think we should start a thread , and post funny road pictures... HaHa


----------

